# A Good Diet



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I am having some confusion with what one should actually eat when being place on a high fiber diet. I have IBS C and I am not really sure what I should be eating and what I shouldn't be as the doctor never discussed that with me. I know bran is really good for you - like bran cereal and bread (are there any other sources) and lots of water. What other things are high in fiber. I just read that you are not supposed to eat dairy, red meet or fatty foods (a given). But what is ok to eat and what isn't. If someone could help me with what is good to eat and in what food items they are found it that would be absolutly wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Have you gotten some answers to your daily nutrition question ? I suffer from IBS yet I also help others as I am a nutritional consultant. The best things to eat are fresh fish, fruits that you don't get gas from, lots of vege's (cooked), besides corn, and soups that, again, don't upset your intestines. Are you taking a good cleanser ? Good carbs fill the empty spaces, like brown rice, oatmeal and beans.


----------



## bijou35 (Feb 6, 2004)

There's a lot of really good dietary info at www....com/, including stuff about the various kinds of fiber and how you can eat to get the fiber you need without hurting yourself. I highly recommend it.


----------

